# Hallo everyone!



## Schroeder (Jul 20, 2015)

So... yeah. Hallo!

I'm terrible with these... never know what to say, you know? Then there's the looming fear of making a bad first impression, and looking like an idiot. Not fun for poor old Schroeder.

Anywho, on a more serious note, I've been writing for some time now but I've never bothered to search for critique. It's not hard to imagine one's work becoming stale and stagnant with lack of any criticism or advice, and mine certainly has. That HAS to change.
So, as I lack anything else of value to say, I'd bid you all a "Vale" until next we meet. Vale!


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 20, 2015)

It's nice to meet you and I welcome you to the forums. Be careful, it's an addiction. Sorry, but I think I'm going to pass out now. You'll get lots of good critique and help from mentors. Good night/morning.


----------



## Boofy (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, hello Schroeder! I'm Boofy, Boofles, Boofalo, Boofy Woofy, Boofy Clyro or just plain Beth if you like. Nice to meet you and welcome to the forum :3


----------



## Schroeder (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, Boofy Woofy is just about the most adorable thing ever, so I'll go with that~! X3


----------



## Schroeder (Jul 20, 2015)

Should I be afraid of becoming a slave to this forum...? Because I am now... very, very afraid!


----------



## Boofy (Jul 20, 2015)

One of us, one of us O_______O

;D


On a serious note, you will need ten relevant posts in order to post your own work for critique, and to update your avatar and so on. Best way to get your post count up is by critiquing the work of others, they'll be sure to return the favour! We have mentors (the clever folk with purple names) for any writing queries you may have :3


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 20, 2015)

Schroeder said:


> Should I be afraid of becoming a slave to this forum...? Because I am now... very, very afraid!






:evil: Dear Schroeder... Nothing to fear here... Unless... you are afraid of having a good time??? Then run! Hide! Because here, at  fabulous WF.. we have a wonderful time, lots of cool stuff to do.. ok, maybe you are afraid you will learn something? Then definitely Hide! There are Mentors ready to help you.. and lots of info.. all over the place... Maybe .. ahhhh.. gotcha! You are afraid to leave the intro thread.... hummm.. well... sneak around... we will pretend we don't see you... explore, get comfortable, and chat down in the lounge.... Anyway.. nice to meet ya.. hope you love WF as much as I do... I am Jul, and I crack the whip in the fabulous poetry thread.. Hope to see you around... Peace...


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Schroeder, the thing to fear about WF is that it's like entering a time warp. You log on and the  next thing you know, it's hours later and you don't know how that happened. 

Welcome!


----------



## jenthepen (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Schroeder and welcome to WF. What kind of things do you like to write - short stories, poetry? I enjoy writing short fiction, mostly 'slice of life' or humour and I love poetry, both reading and writing it. 

Have fun around the forums and I'll look forward to reading some of your work as soon as you can post it.

jen


----------



## musichal (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmmm... Boofy Woofy is an adorable name, eh?  Maybe I should change my name so I can be adorable, too.

Oh!  Hi Schroeder, welcome to the insanity!  Actually, this is a great place to tighten up that writin' pen.  Contests are an especially good way to get feedback, and fun, too!  So, look around the site, find what you like, and don't be shy about joining in!  As for looking like an idiot... well, that's my territory, and I don't think you have what it takes to dislodge me, so it's not even a worry.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello to a fellow wayfarer.  The water and folks are great, so jump on in.  I haunt the poetry threads, the bottom of a certain pond, and hang out with Turtle.  This forum is unbelievably supportive and helpful, no better place for getting your project out of your head and into a tangible, linear format!

- Darkkin, the Tedious of Ponds Bottom.


(P.S. If they offer you brownies, take the cookie instead.  :cupcake: )


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Schroeder .




Schroeder said:


> Should I be afraid of becoming a slave to this forum...? Because I am now... very, very afraid!



There is nothing to fear really. You can just hang out , do a little reading and hopefully comment on other peoples posts. When you put up stuff of your own you can pretty well depend on polite and constructive feedback.

Please have a good look around the site and ask any questions as need be. Good luck with your writing.:eagerness:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey there, Shcroeder, welcome to the forums!

I've been here two weeks and I can tell you that run away there's nothing better.  Everyone's so friendly save yourself and kind and supportive.

Nah, seriously, it's a great place.  Once you have the Trial of the Ten Posts under your belt, you'll be able to set up your account like you want it and post your own content for critique.  In the meanwhile, I recommend trying out the Writing Related section, where you can weigh in on discussions without too much pressure.  There's also the Challenges section, where you can test your mettle as a writer, but in a fun and friendly sort of way.  If you're feeling bold, though, go ahead and critique some of the stuff other members have submitted--you don't have to be a long-time member or an accomplished author to give valid input, and you'll be done with your Trial in no time flat.

If you need help with anything, you can turn to our Mentors at any time, or, if there's anything I can help you with, feel free to ask.  I'm looking forward to seeing what you have for us!  Catch you around the boards!


----------

